# Gros problème avec ma carte iTunes et mon apple ID



## PommeAddict1234 (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !
Alors voila, jusque là j'utilisais un apple id commun avec ma famille, Mais j'ai récemment reçu une carte iTune pour Noël. Je voulais donc créer un compte pour bénéficier seul de ma carte. Lors de l'inscription, j'ai donc enregistré ma carte, mais me suis malheureusement trompé d'adresse email (j'ai mis fr au lieu de com à la fin) cette adresse n'existant pas, mon compte ne pourra donc jamais être activé et ma carte jamais utilisée. Que faire ?
Merci d'avoir lu et de répondre au plus vite, en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider


----------



## arbaot (31 Décembre 2011)

un petit tour là, tu te connecte et tu change ce qu'il faut


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Janvier 2012)

ça a marché?


----------



## PommeAddict1234 (1 Janvier 2012)

Tout d'abord merçi beaucoup d'avoir répondu si vite mais je ne reçois pas mon mail de confirmation même après avoir modifié l'ID. Peut-être est-ce mon adresse ? Je vais essayer avec une autre de mes adresses e-mail et je vous dis. En tout cas merçi beaucoup


----------



## PommeAddict1234 (4 Janvier 2012)

Oui ca a finalement marché merci beaucoup pour tous


----------

